# Talent show



## Lexoplast (Apr 13, 2011)

Μελετήστε και παραδειγματιστείτε. Η αξία βρίσκεται στις λεπτομέρειες. (Από το fivemarket.gr)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 13, 2011)

Μπορώ να μεταφράσω για σένα, εχέμυθα και αξιόπιστα, στον χώρο σου, 2 σελίδες Α4 για 5 ευρώ! Η ικανοποίηση είναι εγγυημένη *λόγο* μεγάλης εμπειρίας!

Αυτά είναι, βρε! Να 'ναι καλά ο Λεξ που μας ανοίγει τα μάτια! Να πώς πρέπει να προωθούμαστε εε, εννοώ να προωθούμε τη δουλειά μας σήμερα! Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο! :twit: :twit: :twit:


----------



## crystal (Apr 13, 2011)

Πιο πολύ απ' όλα με γοητεύει το "για σένα". Δεν χαρίζει μια αισθησιακή εσάνς στο πεζό επάγγελμα του μεταφραστή;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 13, 2011)

Εγώ εκεί βρήκα και μία που μεταφράζει _ανεξαρτήτΟς θέματος_. Επίσης, η _μετφρασή είναι εγγυημένη (Αγγλοκύπρια) σπουδασμένη στην Αγγλία_.

Ξρτε άλλς μτφρασς σπουδασμνς στν Αγγλία; Ε;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2011)

crystal said:


> Πιο πολύ απ' όλα με γοητεύει το "για σένα". Δεν χαρίζει μια αισθησιακή εσάνς στο πεζό επάγγελμα του μεταφραστή;


Μα, είπαμε: Ο μεταφραστής δεν βιάζεται στο δωμάτιο. :laugh:


----------



## Palavra (Apr 13, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Μα, είπαμε: Ο μεταφραστής δεν βιάζεται στο δωμάτιο. :laugh:


Αβάδιστα, που λέμε;


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 13, 2011)

Για όσους θέλουν να βελτιώσουν την επαγγελματική τους προβολή, η Christina μπορεί να απαντήσει σε οποιαδήποτε ερώτηση σχετικά με το Marketing για 5 ευρώ. Ειδικά αν η ερώτηση είναι ρητορική. (βλ. δεξιά στήλη)


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2011)

Πήρα ένα μήνυμα από κάποιον (θα πρέπει να το πήραν κι άλλοι εδώ μέσα) που έγραφε, ανάμεσα σε άλλα άθλια αγγλικά:
μπλαμπλαμπλά Rate per word (We budgeted T:0.02 - 0.03 EUR/word, P: 0.01 EUR/word)
Έκλεινε με το αθλιότατο:
The company will replay only if selected.

Συνήθως δεν χαραμίζω (ψηφιακό) σάλιο να απαντήσω, αλλά αυτή τη φορά αποφάσισα να το κάνω το συνοικέσιο. Απάντησα:
Hi. You should try the people here:
http://fivemarket.gr/gigs/q:μετάφραση

They deserve each other.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2011)

Πεντάευρο χρέωσες;


----------

